# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  Legal Dictionary into Arabic

## هيثم الفقى

قاموس لأهم المصطلحات القانونية الهامة 
نسألكم الدعاء لنا الهداية و التوفيق


يمكنك التحميل من هنا

----------


## Malik Ahmad

nice one we need more extended  one  thanks alot Mr. haytham

----------


## mariam

thanks alot

----------


## منار مسلم

السلام عليكم الاستاذ الفاضل

لا أجد رابط القاموس. فهل من رابط آخر لتحميله؟ مشكورين جزيل الشكر.

منار مسلم

----------

